# Ss7 (اهداء لأعضاء منتدى الاتصالات)



## ًwimax (15 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الأخوة أعضاء منتدى الاتصالات 
أهديكم هذا الملف الرائع الي يشرح ss7 بشكل سلس بواسطة المهندس أمين الفقيه
وتعتبر ss7 هي الmessage التي تربط بين السنترالات بعضها ببعض وبين السنترال وHLR
وبينت السنترال والVLRوكذلك بين السنترال ووحدة الصيانة في الGSM
هذا العمل أهديه لجميع اعضاء منتدى الاتصالات وبالأخص الأخ محمد بكاب 
أرجو الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع ولا تنسوا الدعاء للأخ المهندس أمين الفقيه الذي أخرج هذه الموضوع بهذا الشكل الرائع
اضعط على الرابط أدناه للتحميل
[url]http://www.ziddu.com/download/10305787/ss7.rar.html[/url]


----------



## عماد الكبير (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك وفى المهندس أمين الفقيه على الملف الروعة وشكرا ونتظر المزيد من الروعة والابداع . واين الردود للذين مروا من غير كلمة شكر على الاقل ولكن اجرك على الله اخى الكريم وشكرا ...


----------



## ًwimax (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك أخ عماد على ردك الرائع، ولكن استغرب أين هو رد الأخ محمد بكاب 
أليس هو من كان يبحث عن هذا الموضوع، ولقد أردت مساعدته؟؟؟!


----------



## نادر2010 (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك,,, وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمد بكاب (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## محمد بكاب (18 يونيو 2010)

ياشباب الرابط مافتح معاي


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين وجاري التحميل وجعله الله في موازين اعمالكم


----------



## ًwimax (18 يونيو 2010)

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10305787/ss7.rar.html
الرابط كما في الأعلى


----------



## العبادي_079 (24 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور أخوي WiMAX على مواضيك الاكثر من رائعة والله يدوم عليك الصحة والعافية *


----------



## najebnader (16 يوليو 2010)

*Ss7*

بـــــــــــــــــــورك فيــــــــــــــــك


----------



## * AishA * (16 يوليو 2010)

thanks ... nice effort


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك,,, وجاري التحميل*​


----------



## eng.abu omar (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aldhaibani (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا جزيييييلاااااااااااا


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على المجهود وجاري التحميل


----------

